# When does PDC close for holidays?



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Planing on ordering soon and wanted to know when PCD closes for the holidays?


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Not sure about Christmas, but I have had one the day before Thanksgiving before...


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Can't find it now but I saw somewhere that it would be closed from 12/24 to 1/1.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

If your ordering now, you won't have to worry about the holidays.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool, thanks all. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to order now (Nov numbers suck) or wait to see what Dec brings and order then (e.g. see what the dec #s are vs assuming they will be better than Nov). 

I'm kind of annoyed I didn't lock in Oct rates & lease cash, but will x cross my fingers for Dec.


----------

